# Nipples doer after egg collection stressing!



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys I'm having a bit of a panic. It's my first time on ivf and don't fully understand everything. I had egg collection on Wednesday all went well and collected 7 eggs. My boobs and nipples really hurt today and feel sore. They normally do this's week before my period. Although I have always thought I had a luteral phase defect as period can sometimes arrive 7 days after lh surge on opks. Could it be my period or is it just hormones? Help it's one stress after another !!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Your hormones will be all over the place as the drugs take away the "normal" cycle. Try to think of how PMT symptoms can also be mistaken for early pregnancy symptoms: And visa versa. In actual fact the symptoms of everything, including IVF symptoms, are just signs of what your hormones are doing and how they are changing.

Any concerns you have are worth discussing with your clinic if it reassures you  

Good luck xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

It's common after the trigger to have sore nipples. It's just hormones. You'll be fine.


----------



## Ellie1982 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey Hun,
Are you taking cyclogest pessaries after EC? On my last cycle they made my boobs feel really sore. Think it is quite a common side effect from what I have read!

Good luck for a BFP!
 xx


----------



## Persipan (Feb 22, 2015)

If they've got you on any kind of progesterone - which most clinics do, especially if your luteal phase is on the short side - then be aware that this will often make you feel like you would just before your period (or, as you might in early pregnancy). I had really sore boobs when I was on it.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's the trigger - when I had egg collection in January I never got to transfer so never took the progesterone. But I had the worst sore nipples ever until about ten days after the trigger and then I got AF. And right now having taken a trigger shot to kick start a cycle I had the same thing. I reckon it's flooding your system with the trigger which is like the pregnancy hormone (it's why you have to be sure a pregnancy test isn't detecting the trigger).


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi yes I'm on cyclogest the packet doesn't seem to say any side effects but had terrible bloating and trapped wind sorry tmi!


----------

